# I WANT TO BUY A GLOCK :p



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

I'M WANTING TO BUY A GLOCK, EITHER ONES WHICH ARE UNWANTED FROM YOUR COLLECTION. I DONT' MIND HAVING  PAYING WELL. PLASE ADD ME [email protected]


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I see this is your first post.

Tell us about yourself.

Who are you, what is your gun experience?

Why are you looking for a Glock?

WM


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

your registered e-mail address, @hotmail.co.uk indicates that you are not in the US...

I smell a troll.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

All caps = troll


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I saw this right after he posted it this morning - and I almost said something - but didn't wanna be told I was rude. But yea, troll seems obvious..


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Any one else get a pm from him?

WM


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Any one else get a pm from him?
> 
> WM


No, did you receive one from him...?


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Yes, he asked me for help.

Then all I did was report him, I guess I'm not being very Christian right now.

I'll forward the pm to you.

-WM


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Yes*

Yes and asked to buy any of my "old" guns. "Alarm" out of the country e-mail address.
I deleted his request without responding


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I'd just lock this up and forget about it...


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I agree with *Shipwreck*.


----------

